# Question to Ork players that run Buzzgob's Stompa....



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

What would you run in a 1850 list with it if you avoided running Dred Mob? Also how do you kit out your Stompa's? 

I have been tinkering with him a bit in the last few games using a potatoe head proxy with my group and have decided to go ahead and convert a Stompa out of random crap. At 400-600 points depending on what you put on it I think it is a no brainer to run. 

Just curious on other's thoughts on the matter.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I haven't seen the Kustom Stompa rules in a while, but if the newer IA8 is the same as the last one; double Bursta Kannons. Keep him cheap, keep him D.


----------

